
Software rot and the case for the PWA rewrite - joeyespo
https://dockyard.com/blog/2017/10/24/software-rot-and-the-case-for-the-pwa-rewrite
======
PaulHoule
Great quote: "If you rewrite that app as a PWA today it will work as intended
50 years from now"

